# Resignation on probation period



## turtle

Hi people,
does anybody maybe know about resignation period on probation,I started to work as sales associate one month ago,but conditions are very bad,so I am thinking to resin.In my contract it is not explained clearly,and I called labor,but on phone was one person,who speaks very bad English,so I haven't understood any word.
Thank you for any information.


----------



## ajhutch

It depends on the contract you signed, but if I were to resign, I only have to give 1 week notice. Once the probation period is up, I've to give 1 month notice. Read the contract or original offer carefully and see what is in it.


----------



## lightofyourlife

Just resign and there will be no problem. You dont even have to give notice also (freezone or non freezone visa). 

If in the early stage they are not being clear with the contract that you have signed then you must go you dont have to stay with them. That is what my husband did recently. He is with the new company now. Talk nicely also with the company u r working with right now about the reason why u r leaving them.


----------



## dxb_newbhie

i'm on the same situation. but our PRO told me that if I resigned, I have to pay them for visa expenses. am I oblige to pay them? im on my 4th month with them


----------



## fcjb1970

Read your contracts, people.

If it does not say anything explicit about resigning during your probation period then you are required to give one month notice as per labor law. Many (I think most) contracts give the employer the right to fire you without notice during probation, but does give the employee the same ability.

If it does not say you have to pay back costs you do not have to, but it is common practice to put in contracts that if you do not complete a certain amount of time you have to repay costs.


----------



## lightofyourlife

dxb_newbhie said:


> i'm on the same situation. but our PRO told me that if I resigned, I have to pay them for visa expenses. am I oblige to pay them? im on my 4th month with them


First of all, review your copy of contract which I know it is indicated there that during recruitment process the company should bear all the expenses. You can stress on that. However when it comes to situation like this, you just want to go out and finish it up. So instead of arguing and all although you are not oblige to pay them, just try to meet up in the middle and talk nicely. Because if we will push them to the limit even we are right, the processing of your papers will get delay and at the end it will be your headache also. We have tried to ask even the FZ authority as an example, they just told us to settle it with the company. They cant do anything with it.


----------



## miles1920

*hello*



dxb_newbhie said:


> i'm on the same situation. but our PRO told me that if I resigned, I have to pay them for visa expenses. am I oblige to pay them? im on my 4th month with them


hi... do you have any idea if the company can impose a ban if an employee resign during probationary period? The contract is limited. thanks for your answer.


----------



## miles1920

can you tell me what happened to you? did you get another job? thanks


----------



## miles1920

*help pls*

Madam, i want to ask will i get a one year ban? im on limited contract and i really want to resign. please help me. what happened to your husband? thanks





miles1920 said:


> hi... do you have any idea if the company can impose a ban if an employee resign during probationary period? The contract is limited. thanks for your answer.





lightofyourlife said:


> Just resign and there will be no problem. You dont even have to give notice also (freezone or non freezone visa).
> 
> If in the early stage they are not being clear with the contract that you have signed then you must go you dont have to stay with them. That is what my husband did recently. He is with the new company now. Talk nicely also with the company u r working with right now about the reason why u r leaving them.


----------



## BedouGirl

miles1920 said:


> Madam, i want to ask will i get a one year ban? im on limited contract and i really want to resign. please help me. what happened to your husband? thanks


You will have to pay your company a certain amount to terminate a limited contract before it expires. Read it through and you will see how much.


----------



## faiz254

*help me for ma resignation.,*

hi i joined last month in a company, now am working in plant hire dept. its going good but the company don't give the proper salary they give ma salary as 60 days payment terms so now i decided to resign ma job , so there's any trouble to cancel my visa?


----------



## jawdat

*Under Provision*

Please Kindly give me your advice which is indicated already on our labor law UAE because I cannot see there the below situations;
1, I would like to resign not because i don't know the work, just because of my boss/ immediate supervisor he treat like unprofessional person and his mind are not consistent.
2. The visa given to me are is not professional though I have completed certificate.
3. this is korean company actually too much time you need to spend to your office even though you are already in your house he will call you anytime they wanted too.
4. I'm new in my company not more than 3months under provision on this situation.

if ever other company will hire me as engineer which is my profession and they can give me professional visa it is possible to resign here and join new Company?


----------



## jawdat

Please Kindly give me your advice which is indicated already on our labor law UAE because I cannot see there the below situations;
1, I would like to resign not because i don't know the work, just because of my boss/ immediate supervisor he treat like unprofessional person and his mind are not consistent.
2. The visa given to me are is not professional though I have completed certificate.
3. this is korean company actually too much time you need to spend to your office even though you are already in your house he will call you anytime they wanted too.
4. I'm new in my company not more than 3months under provision on this situation.

if ever other company will hire me as engineer which is my profession and they can give me professional visa it is possible to resign here and join new Company?


----------



## mohammed athar

hello sir, I am working in a LLC Company since from 1 month. i am in limited period contract.
so my question is

1. If I resign during this period, do I need to give a 1 month notice or an immediate effect upon submitting.

2. Will I need to pay for the Visa expenses which my company spend on me.
Please I need your advice, thank you


----------



## Reddiva

mohammed athar said:


> hello sir, I am working in a LLC Company since from 1 month. i am in limited period contract.
> so my question is
> 
> 1. If I resign during this period, do I need to give a 1 month notice or an immediate effect upon submitting.
> 
> 2. Will I need to pay for the Visa expenses which my company spend on me.
> Please I need your advice, thank you



If you resign with 2 years you will get a ban and have to pay back 45 days salary


----------



## Stevesolar

Reddiva said:


> If you resign with 2 years you will get a ban and have to pay back 45 days salary


Hi, 
I don't think this applies during the probation period.
Cheers
Steve


----------

